# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Little Libertarians - Children's Books for Ages 0-7

## Dori_G

Hi all - 

I've recently written a series of Libertarian children's books called *Little Libertarians* (ages 0-7).  

Little Libertarians introduces foundational libertarian topics such as non-aggression, property rights, and self-defense in a manner that's appropriate and fun for even the youngest children. The books are not political - they are based primarily on libertarian philosophy. 

I've been getting fantastic feedback, and I'd love to spread this message further. On the first day we put 20 books up for sale, and we completely sold out. So it was really inspiring to think that there are so many people out there excited about children's libertarian literature  

Due to being self-funded, we only have one print book available - "Don't Hurt People and Don't Take Their Toys." It's also available in e-book, which can be purchased through Amazon or through our website www.LittleLibertarians.com 

We also have lesson plans. If you'd like a free PDF lesson plan (Self-ownership for kids K-3rd grade), you can sign up for email updates on our website, and we'll send one out to you. Or drop your email address below and I'll send you one. 

Would love to hear your thoughts on any of our materials

----------


## Danke

Also: https://tomwoods.com/ep-1286-can-mur...d-to-children/

You know youve really mastered a topic if you can explain it to a complete beginner and be understood. Youve truly mastered it if you can convey the basic idea even to a child. And thats precisely what the Tuttle Twins book series accomplishes. The most recent volume in the series takes Murray Rothbards classic essay The Anatomy of the State and presents its basic ideas to a young audience.
*
About the Guest*
Connor Boyack is the author of several books and the president of the Libertas Institute, a public-policy think-tank based in Utah.
*
Books Discussed*
_The Tuttle Twins and the Fate of the Future_

----------


## Dori_G

Thanks Danke. I'm familiar with the Tuttle Twins books and I'm planning to pick some up for my nephews for the holidays. I'm not familiar with their latest book, so this podcast will be a good intro & I'll give it a listen right now. 

I love the Tuttle Twin's idea of taking great works and making them digestible for kids. My concept is much simpler and aimed at a much younger audience (like toddler-preschool age). They focus more on morality and principles rather than big ideas (for example, why it hurts people when you take their things, or how an animal benefits from self defense skills).

Dori
www.LittleLibertarians.com

----------


## PAF

Bump this will be awesome Christmas, birthday, etc. gifts for the kids...even if the parents aren’t liberty minded maybe they can also learn a thing or two :-)

I looked around on your site but didn’t see anything... do you anything that sheds light on the government duopoly, how looking for government to solve problems the right questions aren’t being asked?

----------


## Dori_G

'Thank you  

Not just yet. For now we are focusing on very little kids, and so I think those concepts are a bit advanced for that age. I also want to keep the books more philosophical than political to encourage the kids to take up the concepts and come to their own conclusions. 

But we do have two items in the works that come close to what your describe. 

One is a book called "Benjamin Gets Bossy." It's not about the duopoly per se, but it's a metaphor for authoritarianism wrapped up in a simple story about a boy who gets told that he's so smart so often that he thinks he's entitled to boss everyone around. The second is a lesson plan on questioning authority. Many of my lesson plans (for example self-ownership and consent) also touch tangentially on authoritarianism and having the right to make decisions for yourself.

I do think there's an opportunity for a book about not looking to authority figures to solve problems, just not there quite yet as we already have a few books lined up. 

Dori
www.LittleLibertarians.com

----------


## William Tell

> My concept is much simpler and aimed at a much younger audience (like toddler-preschool age). They focus more on morality and principles rather than big ideas (for example, why it hurts people when you take their things, or how an animal benefits from self defense skills).
> 
> Dori
> www.LittleLibertarians.com


That sounds really cool. Best wishes on this! So I take it this is about simple innocent golden rule type principles we agree one, and doesn't pick sides on controversial subjects that are debated in the liberty movement, such as abortion?

----------


## CaptUSA

> That sounds really cool. Best wishes on this! So I take it this is about simple innocent golden rule type principles we agree one, and doesn't pick sides on controversial subjects that are debated in the liberty movement, such as abortion?


Really?!  You don't want to talk about abortion to toddlers?  I guess you're going to miss out on a starving market for those books.

----------


## William Tell

> Really?!  You don't want to talk about abortion to toddlers?  I guess you're going to miss out on a starving market for those books.


What are you trying to say?

----------


## William Tell

I assume it doesn't get into that kind of thing. That's a good thing for marketing it to all libertarians.

----------


## CaptUSA

> What are you trying to say?


Just seemed a little odd to envision a children's book about abortion.  Maybe she can write one about school shootings, too?

----------


## William Tell

> Just seemed a little odd to envision a children's book about abortion.  Maybe she can write one about school shootings, too?


Huh? I didn't envision that. But I know with the focus on self ownership some people get into the my body my choice vs when does life beging debate. I assume she doesn't especially since like you said it's for little kids and she said it focused on simple stuff. I was just bumping her thread to make conversation so she would get more views here.

----------


## William Tell

I hope I didn't mess up the OP's thread, I didn't anticipate any debate.

----------


## CaptUSA

> *Huh? I didn't envision that.* But I know with the focus on self ownership some people get into the my body my choice vs when does life beging debate. I assume she doesn't especially since like you said it's for little kids and she said it focused on simple stuff. I was just bumping her thread to make conversation so she would get more views here.





> So I take it this is about simple innocent golden rule type principles we agree one, and doesn't pick sides on controversial subjects that are debated in the liberty movement, *such as abortion*?


  But let's keep bumping.  It's for a good cause.

----------


## opal

~watches as thread drifts off course~

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Just seemed a little odd to envision a children's book about abortion.  Maybe she can write one about school shootings, too?





> Huh? I didn't envision that. But I know with the focus on self ownership some people get into the my body my choice vs when does life beging debate. I assume she doesn't especially since like you said it's for little kids and she said it focused on simple stuff. I was just bumping her thread to make conversation so she would get more views here.


How about**: "Mommy Slaughtered my Sister"? Sorry, it's a working title.

Seriously though, this is a great idea. I wonder if this weren't branded as "libertarian" would it get more traction? Could be a great way to spread ideas.

----------


## Dori_G

Yes - I've wondered the same thing, and I weighed both options. In the end, I thought keeping the name libertarian would be best bc there's really no other option out there for this niche. 




> How about**: "Mommy Slaughtered my Sister"? Sorry, it's a working title.
> 
> Seriously though, this is a great idea. I wonder if this weren't branded as "libertarian" would it get more traction? Could be a great way to spread ideas.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Front page, congrats!

----------


## osan

I applaud your effort.  More of this is certainly needed.

There is one... question, if you will - perhaps a criticism, I'm not sure even myself.

"Age-appropriate"... sticky term.  It's just that I have a very different sense of the term.  It is my firm belief that children should be spoken to more or less as adults.  If we go back 150 years, children in fifth grade read Milton and Shakespeare, for example, and understood.  I daresay there is no such child anywhere on the planet to be found these days. 

Why is that?

The answer is simple: the tyranny of low expectations.  THAT is something you should be teaching to not just children, but to parents, especially that particularly timid breed referred to as the "helicopter parent".

In days past, young people were expected to comport themselves as adults at ALL TIMES.  That did not preclude play and fun.  Very much the opposite.  But when they were in the company of their fellows, especially the adults, they were expected to behave in an adult manner.  That produced strong, intelligent, proper adults rather than the toddlers in grown-up bodies that today we call "millennials".

If this book is meant to be read to toddlers, I would call it well enough, though I would also strongly recommend parents of good sense and character also read adult works to them, even if they do not understand.  Understanding comes with time and I would warn all parents against anything more than token amounts of "baby talk".  I firmly believe, through a lifetime of observation, that speaking to children as if they are children, or worse - imbeciles - sets a tacit standard; a very low standard to which the child is put to aspire.

Progressives and other tyrants of the "modern" era have well been aware of the need to reduce men to a status of nitwit children in order to be able to command them such that no amount of arbitrary stupidity will be met with anything more than blind compliance.  We have gone far down that path, but perhaps not yet too far.  Thin as it may be, hope remains and if you can get through to parents, _enough_ parents, the tide may yet be altered.  We only need a critical mass in order to survive and, eventually, prevail through the restoration of strength, intelligence, and proper human relations as the common norm, even if only as a "black market", closeted subgroup.

Those gloomily extreme possibilities aside, if you want to seriously make a dent, then dent the parents, because so far as I can determine there is a huge plurality of them who have absolutely no clue as to how to properly raise a child.  The litany of errors to which a disturbingly large proportion of contemporary parents subscribe themselves is astonishing, not to mention deeply depressing, leaving little wonder why children now grow into weak, ignorant, grasping, and feeling entitled.

Parents have got to retreat from weakness and the demand for guarantees of safety and other outcomes for their issue.  Thus far, I see little to no evidence of this in the populations centers, the bastions of progressive toxicity.  Rural America is not as bad, but even here in West Virginia I see the creep of progressivism in places.  It will be the death of us.

Raise the expectations to which children are taught to aspire.  Convince parents of the virtue of this, as well as those of the full monty, if you will, of freedom; that freedom isn't just the right to put one's willie where he pleases, but demands the best of a man, the acceptance of risk, and perhaps above all else, respect for the equal and valid claims of one's fellows.

My worthless opinion on the matter.

Cheers.

----------


## osan

> How about**: "Mommy Slaughtered my Sister"? Sorry, it's a working title.
> 
> Seriously though, this is a great idea. I wonder if this weren't branded as "libertarian" would it get more traction? Could be a great way to spread ideas.


How's about "proper human relations"?

----------


## PAF

How about Front Page again.

Dori, have you considered a title that would be all encompassing to reach a broader audience?

----------

